# Solved: Half Life 2 freeze on intro Cutscene (G-man)



## BITGamer (Aug 2, 2011)

The game does take forever to load but it runs smoothly before the intro. When the intro starts G-man begins to talk and it works until he says job, then it freezes on the word *(Job Job Job Job Job Job Job Job). Then I must run task manager to exit the game (windows says Hl2.exe isnt responding and it closes)  . Here is what I've tried already so we dont waste time:
Re installing the game
Updating (Graphics card, DirectX, etc....)

Also Ive noticed that the Valve logo dosent show at the very beginning of start up, but i dont know if that has anything to do with anything.

If anyone could help I would be SO THANKFUL

Specs
http://www.laptopdrivers.net/specs/toshiba_tecra_m5_s5331_notebook_laptop_specs.htm

>CanYouRunIt.com says I can run the game with no problems

RUNNING ON WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE


----------



## Wesam (Aug 2, 2011)

So as I say, your laptop can diffenetly run it, no graphics problems, and you have windows xp cause if you had windows 7 it could be the problem. 
I think the problem is from the game itself, probably some file in it is corrupted.
If I were you I'd buy a new one/or other or try to search, google is your friend there's alot of people are having the same problem with the same game. maybe you should try the answer they are taking.
goodluck.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hmmm...integrated Intel 945GM video.

Give this a try....another plus of the Source game engine..very adaptable.
From the Steam forums:

Force a DirectX level
This process may help with some older video cards - 
some users report the game will run faster, as well:

_Open Steam 
Go to the "Library" 
Right-click the game which needs to be reconfigured 
Select "Properties" from the menu 
Click the "Set launch options..." button 
Remove any launch options currently shown. 
Type one of the DirectX level launch options specified below in the box 
DirectX Level Launch Options

-dxlevel 90 (game will use DirectX v9.0) 
-dxlevel 81 (game will use DirectX v8.1) 
-dxlevel 80 (game will use DirectX v8.0)_


----------



## BITGamer (Aug 2, 2011)

Wesam said:


> So as I say, your laptop can diffenetly run it, no graphics problems, and you have windows xp cause if you had windows 7 it could be the problem.
> I think the problem is from the game itself, probably some file in it is corrupted.
> If I were you I'd buy a new one/or other or try to search, google is your friend there's alot of people are having the same problem with the same game. maybe you should try the answer they are taking.
> goodluck.


I am running on Windows 7 ultimate. Is there a problem between HL2 and Windows 7?


----------



## BITGamer (Aug 2, 2011)

tom6049 said:


> Hmmm...integrated Intel 945GM video.
> 
> Give this a try....another plus of the Source game engine..very adaptable.
> From the Steam forums:
> ...


For some reason the game installed without using steam


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you tried running in compatibility mode ?
where did you get the game from as well please


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I got all of my Half-Life 2 games through Steam and 
they run perfectly fine using Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.

Have you considered using your CD key and activating the game through Steam?
You won't ever need the CD key or CD again doing it this way.
Also, the game will be up to date....patches, Windows 7 compatibility, etc.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601


----------



## BITGamer (Aug 2, 2011)

Blackmirror said:


> Have you tried running in compatibility mode ?
> where did you get the game from as well please


Yes Ive tried compatibility mode. It told me to run the game in Win XP SP2 . That did nothing, still froze. I got the game on Ebay.


----------



## BITGamer (Aug 2, 2011)

tom6049 said:


> I got all of my Half-Life 2 games through Steam and
> they run perfectly fine using Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.
> 
> Have you considered using your CD key and activating the game through Steam?
> ...


Maybe I should just buy the game through Steam. Do you think that would solve the problem?


----------



## BITGamer (Aug 2, 2011)

SOLVED: I tried the demo of Half life 2 on Steam and the game ran fine.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

BITGamer said:


> Maybe I should just buy the game through Steam. Do you think that would solve the problem?


You don't have to buy the game again...just use the CD key you already have.


----------

